# Epiphone SoCal 50 Reverb Tank Info Needed



## voxworld (Feb 9, 2006)

Can anyone here with or without one of these heads (Epiphone SoCal 50) tell me the reverb tank part number. I have a head that came used without the tank. Thanks a lot


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Yorkville sound is the distributor for Epiphone in Canada. You should be able to find out through their service dept., or L&M.


----------

